# hace



## Jiuman

Hola,

Me gustaría saber como se dice el típico 'hace' temporal que en inglés es 'ago'.

Por ejemplo:

Hace 2 años estuve en Venecia.
Llevo viviendo en Berlín desde hace 6 meses.


Gracias


----------



## Estopa

Hola, Jiuman:

Yo lo diría así (pero espera la confirmación de un nativo)

Vor zwei Jahren war ich in Venedig.
Ich lebe in Berlin seit 6 Monaten (También podrías decir "Ich bin vor 6 Monaten nach Berlin gekommen" = Vine a Berlín hace seis meses).

Que tengas un buen fin de semana.


----------



## Jiuman

Estopa said:


> Hola, Jiuman:
> 
> Yo lo diría así (pero espera la confirmación de un nativo)
> 
> Vor zwei Jahren war ich in Venedig.
> Ich lebe in Berlin seit 6 Monaten (También podrías decir "Ich bin vor 6 Monaten nach Berlin gekommen" = Vine a Berlín hace seis meses).
> 
> Que tengas un buen fin de semana.




Muchas gracias estopa. Igualmente. 

A ver si algún nativo lo confirma, porque yo lo veo un poco raro con el vor.


----------



## SilasR

Estopa said:


> Vor zwei Jahren war ich in Venedig.
> Ich lebe in Berlin seit 6 Monaten (También podrías decir "Ich bin vor 6 Monaten nach Berlin gekommen" = Vine a Berlín hace seis meses).


Todas 3 frases son totalmente correctos. Pero yo diría: "Ich lebe seit 6 Monaten in Berlin." No puedo decir porque pero me suena un poquito mejor.

Wahrscheinlich weil ich intuitiv erwarte, möglichst früh den Zeitpunkt zu erfahren.


----------



## Jiuman

SilasR said:


> Todas (3) las frases son totalmente correctas. Pero yo diría: "Ich lebe seit 6 Monaten in Berlin." No puedo (decir) explicar por qué, pero me suena un poquito mejor.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich weil ich intuitiv erwarte, möglichst früh den Zeitpunkt zu erfahren.




Gracias,

Puede que sea por la regla TE-FRE-MO-LO que nos enseñaron en clase para colocar los complementos

1- TE. TEMPORAL, p.e: seit 6 Monaten, 2008, in der Nacht, usw.
2- FRE. FRECUENCIA, p.e: jeden Tag, noch einmal, usw.
3- MO. MODO, p.e: gerne, usw.
4- LO. LOCAL, p.e: in Berlin, usw.

Ya por fin me ha quedado claro esto.

Saludos

PS: Te he corregido arriba unos pequeños errores.

Vielen dank!


----------



## SilasR

¡Gracias también! Aún no sabía que hay esta regla 
Gruß Silas


----------



## sevillista

A mí también me ha venido muy bien la regla, gracias.


----------

